# rFactor2 DEMO Thread



## Richtschütze (28. Juni 2013)

Kostenlos zum testen.
Corvette + Lime rock park gibt es !

Mein Bild ist aber anderes Auto und anderer Track.. Viel Spass !
rFactor 2 Downloads | rFactor

Bitte vorsichtig fahren, die Karre ist ein Reifenfresser !

Falls die Demo nicht startet dann probiert folgendes:
-DirectX nach updates suchen
-Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86)installieren
-NetFramework 4,5

Ist das alles installiert dann Windows update anwerfen, dann das zeug updaten.
*
*


----------



## 1awd1 (29. Juni 2013)

Hab mir gestern mal die Demo installiert aber kann mich nicht dafür begeistern. Irgendwie bekomm ich keine halbwegs anständige Grafik hin. Keine Ahnung, was ich da falsch einstelle aber das sieht wirklich schlimm aus bei mir. Kann mir jemand mal Tips für die Grafikeinstellungen geben? Hab einfach erstmal alles hochgedreht aber das sieht dann aus wie Grafik vor 10 Jahren. Irgendwo mach ich da was falsch, nur keine Ahnung was.


----------



## Richtschütze (29. Juni 2013)

Im Launcher auf "configure sim" und dann HDR on !
p.s.: alles was man im launcher ändern kann auch bitte nur im launcher ändern und nicht im game, bei mir kommt es hin und wieder zu problemen wenn ich das im game änder. Ansonsten alles auf max.

Welche lime rock ist dabei in der demo?


----------



## 1awd1 (29. Juni 2013)

hab ich alles an, trotzdem siehts bescheiden aus. Hier mal nen Screenshot von RF2 und dann einer von iracing im Vergleich. Da passt doch bei mir irgendwas nicht in den rf Grafikeinstellungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richtschütze (29. Juni 2013)

Spiel ein bisschen mit der Tageszeit oder probier andere HDR Profile.. Etliche Grafikfeatures sind auch noch nicht freigeschaltet von den Entwicklern.
Lime Rock Park HDR profile

Hier mal ein stabiles setup für die C6R.
Einfügen in user data/player/settings/deine strecke

Leider weiß ich noch nicht welche Lime Rock Version in der Demo mit dabei ist.. Kann man ki's mitfahren lassen?


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Juni 2013)

Bei mir startet die Demo erst gar nicht. Das kleine Logofenster läd bis zum : Funktioniert nicht mehr Error An den Einstellungen hab ich auch schon erfolglos herumgespielt.

Aus frust habe ich gerade eben die Demo mit dem Revo Uninstaller deinstalliert und musste feststellen, dass die Demo sehr viel Müll auf die Platte hinterlässt nach dem deinstallieren.


----------



## Richtschütze (29. Juni 2013)

Update erster Post.
Programme hinterlassen reste. Dazu gibt es wiederrum andere Programme die die reste entfernen. Wieviel war das denn bei rF2 ?

Gruß


----------



## 1awd1 (29. Juni 2013)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Spiel ein bisschen mit der Tageszeit oder probier andere HDR Profile.. Etliche Grafikfeatures sind auch noch nicht freigeschaltet von den Entwicklern.
> Lime Rock Park HDR profile
> 
> Hier mal ein stabiles setup für die C6R.
> ...



Ki kann man wohl auch anwählen, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Diese HDR Profile hab ich alle mal durchprobiert aber ich glaub daran liegts nicht, zumindest wird dadurch die Grafik auch nicht ansehlicher. Die Grafik ist halt einfach nicht der Hit, auch wenn die Beleuchtung und das ein oder andere Feature ganz nett sind. Naja, trotzdem schön endlich mal wieder zu sehen, dass es Entwickler gibt, die einem vor dem Kauf die Möglichkeit geben ihr Produkt mal auszuprobieren. Hat mir zumindest ne Fehlinvestition erspart. Danke aber für deine Hilfe


----------



## acti0n (30. Juni 2013)

Kein wunder das es so dämlich aussieht. So sieht eben rf2 aus. Kann man nix machen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> ...aber das sieht wirklich schlimm aus ... sieht dann aus wie Grafik vor 10 Jahren...


 Hey, Du sollst -virtuell- Auto fahren und nicht fröhlich in der Landschaft 'rumgucken. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Scherz* 
Ich schließe mich meinem Vorrdender an, rFactor hat sich in Sachen Grafik noch nie sonderlich mit Ruhm bekleckert.
Die Fahrphysik ist dafür umso besser.


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich bin so langsam, da hat man halt Zeit sich die Landschaft anzugucken.  Ich versteh auch nicht, warum manch einer immer auf diesen "Hauptsache die Physik" passt Zug aufspringt. Ich will beides, gute Physik und ansprechende Grafik. Und das, was ich bisher von rf2 gesehen habe ist nicht grad berauschend. Was noch erschwerend hinzu kommt ist die, für das gebotene, extrem schlechte Performance. Iracing sieht um Längen besser aus (obwohl auch nur DX9 und schon uralt), läuft aber bedeutend besser. Selbst bei cars erziele ich bessere Ergebnisse, was die Perfomance betrifft (mit natürlich auch deutlich besserer Grafik).


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2013)

Man nehme, nein _nicht_ Dr. Oetker! Sondern: Die Grafik von P-Cars und, zum Bleistift, die Physik-Engine von rFactor...


----------



## Andregee (1. Juli 2013)

Vergleich RF2

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8104/8548812553_7bab08143d_o.jpg
1.Rfactor2SPA von andregee78 auf Flickr

Cars






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.CARSPA von andregee78 auf Flickr


Auf den richtigen Strecken sieht RF2 sehr gut aus, denn auch ohne DX11 bietet die Engine alle aktuellen Beleuchtungseffekte, wie Licht und Schattenspiele auf der STrecke und im Cockpit, welche auf Cars Niveau liegen, die Spiegelungen in der WIndschutzscheibe besonders bei Nachtrennen durch hinterherfahrende Autos sieht verdammt gut aus, der Dunst in der Ferne läßt dads ganze auch recht real wirken. Limerock Park ist nicht gerade ein Paradebeispiel für RF2, aber in Iracing sieht das auch keinen Stück besser aus, aber ok die Performance bei IRacing ist wirklich bedeutend besser.


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juli 2013)

Dann hast du aber nen anderes iracing als ich. Bei mir sieht Lime Rock zwar auch nicht grad super aus aber doch deutlich besser als in Rfactor2. Und die iracing Variante ist aus 2008 und nicht aus nem aktuellen Titel. Die Beleuchtung ist zwar wirklich gut und kann auf den ersten Blick was retten aber auf Dauer möchte ich mir das nicht antun. Da passt einfach die Basis nicht und da können auch die zugegeben tollen Effekte nichts dran ändern. Schade...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juli 2013)

Mag denn einer der rFactor-2-Druiden einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben zur Demo?

Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - Update!


----------



## Jor-El (4. Juli 2013)

Wenn ihr mir dafür das Fanatec-Equip ausleiht, dass ihr letztens bekommen habt...
Muss es ja ordentlich testen können.


----------



## Andregee (6. Juli 2013)

Wenn die nächsten Tage voller Geburtstagsfeiern vorbei sind und sich bis dahin sonst niemand gefunden hat, werde ich mich eventuell dazu bereiterklären. Als langjähriger Simjunkie mit passenden Equipment( CSW, Triple Screen) und RF2 Nutzer wird mir wohl ein passendes Konzept einfallen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mag denn einer der rFactor-2-Druiden einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben zur Demo?
> 
> Werden Sie zum Autor und veröffentlichen Sie Ihre Artikel auf pcgh.de - Update!


 Wenn denn dann mein RennSportCockpit wieder _vollständig_ in altem/neuen Glanz erstrahlt, gerne. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1awd1 (9. Juli 2013)

was hast du damit denn gemacht?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Juli 2013)

Bin umgezogen, übergangsweise in eine Mietwohnung, dass neue Domizil ist gerade am entstehen...


----------



## 1awd1 (10. Juli 2013)

Achso. Bei der Vorstellung ich müsste mit meinem ganzen Kram hier umziehen, stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.  Würde wahrscheinlich die Hälfte hinterher zerkratzt oder verbeult sein.


----------

